# Lelit Fred PL43



## Blend84 (Nov 19, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience?

I managed to pick a new one up, fairly impulsively on eBay for £130.

I saw stepless and Lelit, did a quick search for the cost as new and put in a £130 limit and got it for just under that. If figure I can sell it on for as much, so there wasn't much risk.

I'm in the process of upgrading my setup from using a Delonghi KG79 and pressurised baskets in my Delonghi EC860M and I'm still deliberating whether to go for a Sage Barista, because it will probably please my wife more in terms of looking tidy in our kitchen (I know the cons of an integrated grinder but when we move in 3 years I'll go all in), or getting a duo temp Pro and working with this grinder, so am interested to hear any experiences.

Thanks in advance


----------

